# Feeding dogs marmite?



## FlorenceBassey (10 July 2010)

My little dog has very itchy skin, not got any fleas or anything so i was thinking as i feed one of my horses marmite to help his sweet itch do you think it might help my dog too??


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2010)

Is there wheat in Marmite? If so I would avoid it. I hate it so have no idea 
You could try cutting wheat out of your dog's diet. Have you been to the vet? It may be some sort of allergy (to anything, like a household product, grass or tree pollen) and the vet can give you special shampoo and/or antihistamines - my boy is on Piriton 

What breed is your dog and what is he or she fed?

If it is tight coated breed, aloe vera gel can take the heat out of itching and you can add the juice to food.


----------



## FlorenceBassey (10 July 2010)

Been to vet had all sorts of tests and he cant find why she's like it, she's on a specific diet that he reccomended but was itchy before she was put on this so thats not a cause either, she's a bichon cross scottie, she has thick wavy hair so is regularly groomed and her coat kept very short,


----------



## soloabe (10 July 2010)

What food id she on?


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2010)

Without the full allergy work-up the vet won't be able to tell you much.

FI mine has managed to get narrowed down to an intolerance of high-protein foods, wheat and a pollen allergy so has Malaseb shampoo and as mentioned, the Piriton. He's been good since Christmas, thank the Lord!!!

She could be allergic to a carpet, her bed, plant, household product/fragrance, smoke etc? Even if the food is from the vet, there could be a chance she is allergic to it, a lot of vets will recommend Hills and Clinivet and Royal Canin, but if the dog is allergic to any of it's ingredients, on top of anything else, that won't help.


----------



## Luci07 (10 July 2010)

Is it seasonal? or all the time? my bitch gets very sore on her stomach in the spring/summer - peeling skin and itchy. In her case we worked out it was new long grass that caused the problem - she had to have vet treatment ( can't remember the drugs), malasub shampoo and then I kept it bay by covering her stomach daily with baby oil - which she loved. Not sure whether the oil created a barrier or just kept the peeling at bay but it worked and luckily before we had to go down the route of allergie tracing.


----------



## Puppy (10 July 2010)

No I wouldn't feed a dog marmite. It's faaaaaar too salty!!


----------



## willhegofirst (11 July 2010)

You could try brewers yeast instead it contains similar B vitamins, tablets from a health shop would do the job.


----------

